# School artwork



## Marshal Chris (Mar 22, 2018)

I know what the title implies, but I am not talking about corridors here.  Classrooms.  I am in virginia, you can find the virginia fire code here:
https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/VFC2012

Artwork on the walls within the classrooms, would you consider the following code section applicable to limit the amount:

*807.1.2 Combustible decorative materials.*
The permissible amount of decorative materials meeting the flame propagation performance criteria of NFPA 701shall not exceed 10 percent of the specific wall or ceiling area to which it is attached.

Exceptions:


1.In auditoriums in Group A, the permissible amount of decorative material meeting the flame propagation performance criteria of NFPA 701 shall not exceed 75 percent of the aggregate wall area where the building is equipped throughout with an approved automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, and where the material is installed in accordance with Section 803.11 of the International Building Code.


2.The amount of fabric partitions suspended from the ceiling and not supported by the floor in Group B and M occupancies shall not be limited.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 22, 2018)

We have a similar provision here in Canada, it is not enforced in classrooms, but is for the hallways serving the means of egress.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 22, 2018)

There's a little bit of a quandary IMO with existing buildings for allowances under the code it was constructed and allowances to permit such conditions as allowed under future code editions that may or may not be adopted and doesn't conflict with Virginia Administrative Code.

For example 2018 IFC, Section 807.5.2.3
Artwork and teaching materials shall be limited on walls of classrooms to not more than 50
percent of the specific wall area to which they are attached.


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2018)

No 

It appears base code, does not regulate “ E “
Except in corridors.

Is the Building sprinkled??


----------



## Marshal Chris (Mar 22, 2018)

We have a mix of sprinklered and non-sprinklered schools. It’s general. We do have the
artwork provision for the corridors as well. That’s why I’m specifically asking for the
classroom.


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2018)

No the section does not support limiting decorations in the classroom.


I thought maybe the sprinkler angle,

A little more fire, than the sprinkler can handle

Obstructions,,

Have seen  true animal size paper decorations in a room. I am thinking could use the sprinkler side to limit stuff like that.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 23, 2018)

*106.5 Modifications.* The fire official may grant modifications to any provision of the SFPC upon application by the owner or the owner’s agent provided the spirit and intent of the SFPC are observed and public health, welfare, and safety are assured.
*Note:* The current editions of many nationally recognized model codes and standards are referenced by the SFPC. Future amendments to such codes and standards do not automatically become part of the SFPC; however, the fire official should consider such amendments in deciding whether a modification request should be granted.

*2015 & 2018 IFC SECTION 807 DECORATIVE MATERIALS OTHER THAN DECORATIVE VEGETATION IN NEW AND EXISTING BUILDINGS.*


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> *106.5 Modifications.* The fire official may grant modifications to any provision of the SFPC upon application by the owner or the owner’s agent provided the spirit and intent of the SFPC are observed and public health, welfare, and safety are assured.
> *Note:* The current editions of many nationally recognized model codes and standards are referenced by the SFPC. Future amendments to such codes and standards do not automatically become part of the SFPC; however, the fire official should consider such amendments in deciding whether a modification request should be granted.
> 
> *2015 & 2018 IFC SECTION 807 DECORATIVE MATERIALS OTHER THAN DECORATIVE VEGETATION IN NEW AND EXISTING BUILDINGS.*
> View attachment 2804





Kept meaning to look at 15/18 thought classroom was included


----------



## mark handler (Mar 23, 2018)

*803.1 General.*
The provisions of this section shall limit the allowable fire performance and smoke development of interior wall and ceiling finishes and interior wall and ceiling trim in existing buildings based on location and occupancy classification. Interior wall and ceiling finishes shall be classified in accordance with Section 803 of the International Building Code. Such materials shall be grouped in accordance with ASTM E 84, as indicated in Section 803.1.1, or in accordance with NFPA 286, as indicated in Section 803.1.2.

Exceptions:
1. Materials having a thickness less than 0.036 inch (0.9 mm) applied directly to the surface of walls and ceilings.

*Most Jurisdictions that I deal with exempt Decorative materials based on this Exception.
Most paper, posters, and other wall coverings are less than 0.036 inches 
FYI:
Offset Paper Thickness 0.004 to 0.007 inch
Card  stock is 0.010 inch to 0.012 inch
foam board. 1/8 inch to 1/2 inch thickness*


----------



## JBI (Mar 26, 2018)

Marshal Chris, VA Section 807 (IBC/IFC 2015 Section 806) is not specific to walls in rooms, so it can be used for both the classrooms and the corridors/exit passageways.

Mark, The difference between 'applied' and 'attached' defeats your point. Student artwork is 'attached' to the wall, not 'applied'. (Think wallpaper for 'applied'). I believe 'most jurisdictions you are dealing with' are kicking a potentially dangerous can down the road...


----------



## mark handler (Mar 27, 2018)

It will flash over and be out, just like the surface of gyp. bd.
Not creating heat or in most cases smoke.


----------



## north star (Mar 28, 2018)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*



> *" It will flash over and be out, just like the surface of gyp. bd.*
> *Not creating heat or in most cases smoke. *"


Maybe, ...maybe not !
It will depend on the quantity and type of stuff on the walls........In
some cases, there [ may ] be a sufficient amount of ignitable materials
to set off the sprinklers and stampede the herd.

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## JBI (Mar 28, 2018)

Although an extreme example, the Coconut Grove fire is a case study on combustible decorations and the risks they pose.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 28, 2018)

By





JBI said:


> Although an extreme example, the Coconut Grove fire is a case study on combustible decorations and the risks they pose.


The cause of the coconut Grove fire was decorative cloth not paper.


----------



## JBI (Mar 28, 2018)

mark handler said:


> By
> The cause of the coconut Grove fire was decorative cloth not paper.



Lightweight silk cloth. And the paper you so blithely say will 'flash over' 'not creating heat or in most cases smoke' flies in the face of common sense. The paper surface of GWB is _applied_ during the manufacturing process, not _attached_ with staples/tape. This can be documented with the E-119 test where GWB has extremely low surface burning and smoke development rates. I'd love to see the results of an E-119 test with student artwork attached to GWB. I'm sure the attached paper would behave much differently


----------



## JBI (Mar 28, 2018)

And for the record, there were many, many paper decorations as well as the cloth.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 28, 2018)

*This may or may-not throw some fuel in the conversation
Old code cites.... "issued in 2009"
*
California State Fire Marshal Information Bulletin 
Issued 9-1-2009  
Requirements for “Artwork” in Group E Occupancies  

Over the years the Office of the State Fire Marshal has received questions for interpretation of California Fire Code, Section 807.4.3.2 regarding ‘artwork” in Group E Occupancies. This section gives specific requirements as to the requirements for “corridors”; however, the code is silent concerning artwork in “classrooms”.  The purpose of this bulletin is to provide artwork guidelines for both corridors and classrooms of Group E occupancies.  

*Corridors *
Section 807.4.3.2 of the 2007 California Fire Code (CFC) is adopted by the State Fire Marshal and states: Artwork and teaching materials shall be limited on the wall of “corridors” to not more than 20 percent of the wall area. 

Educational occupancies tend to display various artwork and related educational materials on the wall of classrooms and corridors.  This section limits the potential combustibility levels of artwork in critical areas of the means of egress system; therefore, decorations or artwork can cover no more than 20 percent of the “corridor” walls. The requirement applies only to corridors and not artwork within classrooms. (Ref. 2006 International Code Commentary)  

*Classrooms  * Although the above section is silent concerning “artwork” such as paper, teaching materials, learning points and the like mounted to the wall in classrooms, the following sections may be used:  

Title 19, California Code of Regulations, Section 1.09 states, when regulations do not specifically cover any matter pertaining to fire and life safety, recognized fire prevention engineering practices shall be employed including but not limited to the National Fire Codes and the Fire Protection Handbook published by the National Fire Protection Association.  

Therefore, NFPA 101, Life Safety Code, 2006 Edition Chapter 14 New Educational Occupancies, Section 14.7.4.3 and Chapter 15 Existing Educational Occupancies, Section 15.7.4.3 may be utilized as follows:

Artwork and teaching materials shall be permitted to be attached directly to the walls in accordance with the following: 

(1) The artwork and teaching materials shall not exceed 20 percent of the wall area in a building that is not protected throughout by an approved automatic sprinkler system.   (2) The artwork and teaching materials shall not exceed 50 percent of the wall area in a building that is protected throughout by an approved automatic sprinkler system. 

*Combustible Decorative Materials  *
Additionally, when classrooms contain combustible “decorative” materials, the provisions contained in CA Title 19, Division 1, Section 3.08 are to be utilized.  Decorative materials are all drapes, hangings, curtains, drops and all other decorative material, including Christmas trees that would tend to increase the fire and panic hazard. These materials may also include natural and artificial decorative vegetation. These materials shall be made from a nonflammable material, or shall be treated and maintained in a flame-retardant condition by means of a flame-retardant solution or process approved by the State Fire Marshal.  

Title 19 does not limit the amount of “decorative” materials; however CFC, Section 807.1.2 is specific and shall be utilized to limit the percentage of combustible decorative materials to 10 percent of the aggregate area of walls and ceilings
http://osfm.fire.ca.gov/informationbulletin/pdf/2009/artworkforgroupeocc.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Mar 28, 2018)

*FIRE PREVENTION AND BUILDING SAFETY COMMISSION*
*Indiana Register
Interpretation of Indiana State Fire Marshal*
Title: Interpretation of portions of Section 807 of 675 IAC 22-2.4, the 2008 Indiana Fire Code, as applied to Class 1 structures classified as "E" occupancies under the rules of the Fire Prevention and Building Safety Commission in effect on October 25, 2011.
Date:* October 25, 2011*
Purpose: This interpretation is intended to assist educators, educational administrators, design professionals, contractors, building owners, and the general public by providing a clarification of the application, intent, and meaning of specific portions of Section 807 of the 2008 Indiana Fire Code to Class 1 structures classified as "E" occupancies under the rules of the Fire Prevention and Building Safety Commission as in effect on October 25, 2011, in order to protect the safety of students, staff, the public, and firefighters.
Interpretation: The State Fire Marshal interprets the below portions of Section 807 of the 2008 Indiana Fire Code as follows:
"807.1 General requirements. In occupancies in Groups A, E, I and R-1 and dormitories in Group R-2, curtains, draperies, hangings and other decorative materials suspended from walls or ceilings shall meet the flame propagation performance criteria of NFPA 701 in accordance with Section 806.2 or be noncombustible."
For *corridors,* this requires all decorative materials that are suspended from walls or ceilings to be either "combustible", which means they must meet the flame propagation performance criteria of NFPA 701 in accordance with Section 806.2, or be "noncombustible". The amount of combustible decorative materials shall not exceed 10 percent of the aggregate area of walls and ceilings in a single corridor. The aggregate area of the walls and ceilings in a single corridor is measured by the square footage of the combined 2 walls and associated ceiling of the corridor unit. The linear distance of the walls within the corridor unit is double the linear distance of whichever wall has the first turn. This linear measurement is without regard to openings or offsets in either of the 2 walls.
For *classrooms*, this section requires all decorative materials that are suspended from walls or ceilings to be either "combustible", which means they must meet the flame propagation performance criteria of NFPA 701 in accordance with Section 806.2, or be noncombustible. The amount of combustible decorative materials shall not exceed 10 percent of the aggregate area of walls and ceilings within a single classroom, as provided in Section 807.1.2. The aggregate area of walls and ceilings is measured by the square footage of each wall plus the square footage of the entire ceiling. The linear distance of each wall is measured to the first turn of that wall. This linear measurement is without regard to openings or offsets in either of the 2 walls. This section does not impose restrictions on the quantity of artwork or teaching materials, including materials created by students as part of course work, such as homework assignments, test papers, and subject specific projects. However, these materials shall not be of an explosive or highly flammable character. In addition, these materials shall not impair fire-retardant coatings in existing buildings and shall not be placed to obstruct exits, access thereto, egress therefrom, or visibility thereof.
*"807.4.3.2 Artwork.* Artwork and teaching materials shall be limited on the walls of corridors to not more than 20 percent of the wall area."
For corridors, this section does impose restrictions on the quantity of artwork and teaching materials, including materials created by students as part of course work, such as homework assignments, test papers, and subject specific projects that may be placed on the walls of corridors. It limits the total amount of such materials so that they shall not exceed 20 percent of the wall area. The "wall area" is the square footage of the combined 2 walls in that single corridor. The linear distance of the walls within the single corridor is double the linear distance of whichever wall has the first turn. This linear measurement is without regard to openings or offsets in either of the 2 walls. Artwork and teaching materials may be made of any material that is not explosive or highly flammable. However, these materials shall not impair fire-retardant coatings in existing buildings and shall not be placed to obstruct exits, access thereto, egress therefrom, or visibility thereof.
This limitation on materials on the walls of corridors is to ensure that, in the event of a fire, the safe passage out of the building through the corridors is stringently protected.
*For classrooms, this section does not apply to classrooms. *However, these materials shall not be of an explosive or highly flammable character.
http://www.in.gov/legislative/iac/20111026-IR-675110668NRA.xml.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Mar 28, 2018)

FPB POLICY 2011-5: DECORATIVE MATERIALS IN EDUCATIONAL BUILDINGS Created: August 4, 2011 Revised: January 24, 2014 Effective Date: Immediately From the Office of the Fire Prevention Bureau
This policy is promulgated in accordance with Section 104.1 of the 2012 International Fire Code (IFC) and is an official interpretation of Sections 807.1.1, 807.1.2 & 807.4.3 of the 2012 edition of the IFC. 
This policy is promulgated in accordance with Section 104.1 of the 2012 International Fire Code (IFC) and is an official interpretation of Sections 807.1.1, 807.1.2 & 807.4.3 of the 2012 edition of the IFC. 
The following shall apply to decorative materials in new and existing educational buildings: Section 807.1.1 of the 2012 edition of the IFC reads as follows: “The permissible amount of noncombustible decorative material shall not be limited.” Section 807.1.2 of the 2012 edition of the IFC reads as follows: “The permissible amount of decorative material…shall not exceed 10 percent of the specific wall or ceiling area to which it is attached.” Section 807.4.3.1 of the 2012 IFC reads as follows: “Clothing and personal effects shall not be stored in corridors and lobbies.
(Exceptions:
1. Where the corridors are protected by automatic sprinklers or automatic smoke detection
2. Where the storage is in metal lockers.)”

Section 807.4.3.2 of the 2012 IFC reads as follows: “Artwork and teaching materials shall be limited on the walls of corridors to not more than 20 percent of the wall area.”  Therefore, it is the opinion of the Fire Marshal that at no time shall the display/storage of decorative material or artwork/teaching materials exceed the maximums as described in this policy. 

The following is the Des Moines Fire Prevention Bureau’s policy on decorative materials in new and existing educational buildings:
1.) Decorative materials shall be defined as: a material with a thickness greater than .025 inches.
 Therefore: paper, thin poster board, posters, and other wall coverings less than .025 inches do not contribute to the maximums listed for decorative materials.
2.) Noncombustible decorative material shall not be limited.
 Example: A non-combustible decorative tin wall covering could cover every square inch of all 4 walls of the classroom or corridor.
3.) Decorative material in classrooms and other rooms shall not exceed 10 percent of the wall or ceiling area to which the material is attached.
 Example 1: A 20’ x 20’ class room (400 ft² ceiling area) would be allowed to have 40 ft² of decorative material attached to the ceiling.
 Example 2: A 40’ x 8’ class room wall (320 ft² wall area) would be allowed to have 32 ft² of decorative material attached to the wall. The following items do NOT fall under the decorative material provisions:
4.) Clothing and personal effects shall NOT be stored in corridors or lobbies, unless one of the following exceptions apply:
a. The corridor or lobby is protected by an automatic fire sprinkler system.
b. The corridor or lobby is protected by an automatic smoke detection system.
c. The clothing and personal effects are stored in metal lockers.
5.) Artwork and teaching materials shall be limited on the walls of corridors and lobbies to no more than 20 percent of the wall area. 
Note: This refers to artwork and teaching materials which would also include any decorative materials. 
Example: A 100’ x 8’ hallway (800 ft² of wall on each side, 1600 ft² total) would be allowed to have 320 ft² of artwork or teaching materials attached to the walls.

https://www.dmgov.org/Departments/Fire/PDF/2011-5 Decorative Materials in Educational Buildings.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Mar 28, 2018)

Fire Prevention
MAINTAINING EDUCATIONAL MATERIALS IN CLASSROOMS AND CORRIDORS, INCLUDING THE DISPLAY OF STUDENTS' WORK
The California Fire Code (CFC) requires that combustible decorative materials in classrooms be flame resistant.  However, *CFC Subsection 807.4.3 provides an exemption for educational materials from the flame resistant requirement.*  Subsequently, the State Fire Marshal has determined that the amount of displayed material that is not flame resistant can be regulated by local fire departments in order to decrease the hazard.
To meet the intent of the CFC while still allowing the display of students' work, the *City of Riverside Fire Department has interpreted students' work as educational material.*  Therefore, the following guidelines have been adopted to regulate the display of combustible educational materials in public and private schools:
1. When hanging decorations from the ceiling, the bottom of the decoration must be a minimum of seven feet above the floor.
2. Fifty percent of the total wall and window area may be covered with materials that are not flame resistant; however, at no time shall more than fifty percent of the window area be covered.
3. Exit doors shall be readily distinguishable from the adjacent construction and shall be easily recognizable as exit doors.
4. Fire protection devices, such as fire extinguishers and pull stations shall not be blocked, covered, or obscured from view at any time.
The City of Riverside has determined to enforce the International Fire Code (IFC) limiting artwork and teaching materials on the walls of corridors to not more than twenty percent of the wall area.
https://riversideca.gov/fire/Pages/pdf/forms/Maintaining educational materials in classrooms.pdf
City of Riverside Fire Department Fire Prevention


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 28, 2018)

MH - Good stuff, thank you.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Mar 29, 2018)

Mark 

Thanks for all of that information!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 30, 2018)

Note the 2015 and 2018 definition provided below has been revised for better clarification. The definition now clarifies "artwork" as decorative material and it also defines what is not regulated as decorative materials such as "wall coverings" and _interior finish_.

*[F] DECORATIVE MATERIALS. *All materials applied over the building _interior finish _for decorative, acoustical or other effect including, but not limited to, curtains, draperies, fabrics and streamers; and all other materials utilized for decorative effect including, but not limited to, bulletin boards, artwork, posters, photographs, batting, cloth, cotton, hay, stalks, straw, vines, leaves, trees, moss and similar items, foam plastics and materials containing foam plastics. Decorative materials do not include wall coverings, ceiling coverings, floor coverings, ordinary window shades, _interior finish _and materials 0.025 inch or less in thickness applied directly to and adhering tightly to a substrate.

*! *For those enforcing the 2015 edition it’s very important that you are aware that “Section 807.5 has been revised in the 2018 because the allowance to exempt occupancies listed in the section from their applicable special regulations based on complying with Section 807.2 is potentially dangerous. For example, based on the strict reading of Section 807.5 in the 2015 IFC, restrictions on the use of foam plastics in Group A are currently waived if you comply with Section 807.3. This was never the intent, and this revision corrects this section.”


----------

